# Stayed at the SVC Waikiki Marina Resort at Ilikai recently?



## philemer (Jul 10, 2010)

There are only 3 reviews on TUG of this property. Has anyone stayed there in the last 12-18 months? Lots of good reviews on tripadvisor but wanted to get a timeshare perspective. 

Also, one review said that we would have access to the Hilton pools/facilities. True?

TIA


----------



## philemer (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone? Do any of their units have an ocean view? Their website says "no" but I've read they do.


----------



## chellej (Oct 1, 2010)

We stayed there 2 years ago but stayed in a hotel room through priceline.

Since then I have purchased shell points and based on the information on shells site it states that all rooms are city view.  I do not think you have use of hiltons pool.

There is free internet and valet parking  is $18/day

From Shell:
With 123 luxurious, air-conditioned studios, each unit is decorated with a modern tropical décor, sleeps up to four and features a fully- equipped kitchen, king or double beds and a sleeper sofa. All studios offer "city views" with private lanais (balconies).


Hope this helps a ittle


----------



## philemer (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, chellej. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 15, 2010)

Just stayed there.  No OCEAN VIEWS and you donot have use of the Hiltons Pool.  You do have access to the saltwater lagoon on hiltons property.  Also I was charged $20 a day for valet service (if you have a car, the only option is valet).  Units were OK, nothing spectacular.


----------



## frankhi (Oct 24, 2010)

The restaurant (Sorento's Top of the I) on top of the Illiaki is one of our favorites for food as well as view. (last time we were there the had a great happy hour too.)


----------



## philemer (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks, frank & frank.  No ocean view won't spoil my trip. Cheers!!


----------

